

Intel and Micron Announce “Revolutionary” Mystery Memory - joehilton
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/intel-and-micron-announce-revolutionary-memory

======
joehilton
This is also quoted on CNN feeds under the title "Intel's miracle chip could
make your gadgets 1,000 times faster".

The IEEE article is a little more skeptical than the CNN one because of the
vaguery around the chip and its application. Still pretty cool - lots of big
ramifications on how to optimize hardware and write DBMSes and so on.

